# Where to get a good penn senator 6/0 at a good price?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Thinking of putting together a shark rig for the beach! Any suggestions on where to get a good used one or a good price on a new one? I also need help finding out how to put together my first cobia rod and reel and king setup?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

6/0s are all over craigslist, you could probably find one for as cheap as $60 if you look hard/long enough.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got that hasn't seen the water in awhile you can have for $50.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ there ya go!


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

I will definetly think about that offer.... Best I have seen so far! What about getting a cobia or king set up....would I be better going to like gb bait and tackle, hot spots, or outcast for something like this? I have seen the rods but finding a reel that isn't 600 to 700 bucks is the challenge?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Get you a 704z, they can be had for around $70 or less and will handle any king and 99% of cobia. Again, LOTS of stuff on craigslist or even here on PFF but if you need something now, most shops carry "custom" king and cobia rods of varying prices. Even BPS has some BPS brand king and cobia rods.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a lot of good reals out there for a lot less then $600-700. I've caught hundreds of cobia with my trusty old 8500ss penn. I was never a fan of bailless reels.


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Just wondering I you still have that senator 6/0 for sale.....got my tax money and fifty sounds good.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If he doesnt, I have one that I'll let go of for that. pm me if you're interested.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Those are good deals! Not trying to buy from under the OP, do these come with rods for those prices?!?! Lord I hope not or the ones I own I would be ashamed at what I paid for mine!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just the reel for mine, I can't see anyone letting it go for that with the reel.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Oh ok whew. Had me nervous. Haha


----------

